# Todd Siemers hunting in Nebraska!!



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Word has it that Todd Siemers the Bowbells, ND guide that was convicted in Nebraska with 300 plus rotting snow geese and currently under ND investigation will be on Outdoors Channels show Fall flight this week a few times beginning Feb 7. Actually hunting in Beatrice Nebraska!

http://www.outdoorchannel.com/showinfo. ... pe=Hunting

What is up with that?

Bob


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Time to drop some letters and e-mail on the channel so they know what they have and how folks feel about it.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Outdoor channel could care less....they still have Jimmy Houston on a year after he participated in the infamous canned hunts in Indiana....


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

A *Global Announcement * as was done for Gander Mountain would draw hits and attention to the rot.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

my email has been sent

I can not believe you are going to be caught on air with a true gem of the outdoor world as this. And I say that with all the sarcasm I can muster.. How do you believe your show to have any positive impact on the men and women that participate in the outdoors when you bring what is truely a rotten apple on the air.. Can you explain why you wouldn't check back ground information, I don't think one would have had to dig to hard to find that we was found in position with seven hundred rotting snow geese in Ne

I don't expect I will get a reply back from this because I am well aware of how hard this would be to explain.. Being the fine sportsman and host you are..

Trent Thomas


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

well guess what I did get a response

Trent,

In response to your E-mail below. Thank you for your note as well as your viewership. Your misunderstanding comes in the timing. We hunted With Todd In February of last year (05). The violation of which you speak took place in March (05) after we had shot with him. I didn't actually hear about it until this winter. In terms of our hunt, we were well within legal as well as ethical standards. I can not speak for Todd and I wouldn't presume to. As far as our trip went I found him to be a likeable guy. You however clearly have an axe to grind. It is obviously not our intention to promote bad sportsmanship and judgement. However we made in investment in this show. What people do after we shoot with them is their business. Quite honestly we don't have much time to track past guests activities as we are always planning our next shoot.

As you can see, it isn't that hard to explain even for, as you put it, "a fine sportsman and host". I have included an exerpt from the Williston Herald so that you can see the timing of which I write. Also, by the way, your numbers are wrong by more than double as you can see from the attached article. Perhaps we both should have done more research.

Hope this clears up your misunderstanding. Thank you again for your viewership.

Sincerely

Mike

From the Williston Daily Herald News:

The Kenmare News reported Siemers committed the violation on March 6, 2005 during the spring light goose conservation action in Nebraska.

In this instance, Siemers was guiding 15 paid hunting clients and had illegally taken possession of 284 light geese from the hunters. Siemers did not tag the birds or maintain the documentation required by Nebraska law during the spring season.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Can't make an expensive show and then not show it.

Money talks once again,even though they knew months before it showed that he was a law breaker. uke:


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

I like the way that the guy that resopnded to you always said after we shot with him, when we plan a shoot, our next shoot, not once did he mention the word HUNT. :eyeroll: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I noticed that to..


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Not to stand up for the guy or anything, because they knew looong before they put that show on air that he was a bad representative of the outdoor community, but I think what he meant by "shoot" was "shooting" the video. Probably not meaning that all they cared about was the shooting of animals. But I guess if he's putting law-breakers like this on the air, we can't really know what he meant.


----------

